
Oracle Lawyer: “The Java API Is Executable” - joatmon-snoo
https://twitter.com/divaesq/status/1178129883949436928
======
joatmon-snoo
I also like the bit where she dismisses Joshua Bloch like he didn't write the
book about Java:
[https://twitter.com/divaesq/status/1178004117190402048?s=19](https://twitter.com/divaesq/status/1178004117190402048?s=19)

